# The Yorkshire Coiners



## soulman (Aug 23, 2006)

was told bit bout these over a few pints at the weekend but can't remember the details too well, it was a few pints of Eastwood's Amnesia mind. So what's the gen, myth or did they really pose a big threat to the govt of the day.


----------



## boha (Aug 23, 2006)

they were real, but were known as the Cragg coiners around here (after Cragg Vale near Hebden Bridge).
i remember being told about coin clipping on a school trip over to Heptonstall 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cragg_Coiners

not sure if they posed any sort of threat to the govt, i think they got into more trouble for shooting the bloke investigating them.


----------



## big footed fred (Aug 23, 2006)

http://www.mytholmroyd.net/features/coiners.html

This tell you a little.


----------



## soulman (Aug 23, 2006)

Cragg Vale do some nice ales I hear. Connivance of publicans, smelting and hiding the accused suggests an active community. I like that...


----------

